# Crohn's and Ashwagandha



## jenc

I am a 51 year old female. My 1st upper GI was at 9 yrs old. I was diagnosed with Crohn's of the ileum after an emergency appendectomy and 10 days later; exploratory surgery, when I was 16 years old (you do the math-35 yrs ago, yikes!).  I started out, at 16, on a sulfa based drug (sulfadene(sp?)), then switched to pentasa and about 11 years ago switched to azathioprine (imuran) & allopurinol combo. I never had intestine removed.  I would have episodes of extreme pain, like someone punched me in my stomach, ringing in my ears, feeling like I was going to pass out and of course diarrhea.  It was very unpredictable, and shook me to the core when it would happen.  The last 1 1/2 yrs, sever episodes were happening with such regularity, I hated any social settings.  I was going to cancel a graduation celebration for my kid because it was so stressful and inevitably painful.....cut to the case, I'm also para-menopausal, so I made an appt. to see my gynecologist regarding some hot flashes and such.  She suggested I take ASHWAGANDHA & Magnesium citrate for the menopause stuff.  She told me it could take up to 2 months to begin to feel a difference. Well, completely unexpectedly within 36 hours (medications tend to work very quickly on me) I felt different.  I felt like someone took a fire extinguisher to my gut and put out a fire.  I no longer felt like a stomach and then a person.  I was out jogging (well really "wogging"-what I call walking/jogging) by the end of the week.  That was now 7 months ago and I feel better then I ever have. Three weeks ago I went off the Allopurinol and a week ago I stopped the Azathioprine(imuran), so far so good.  It's the first time I've been off prescription meds in 35 years!  So far so good....  I also have been taking pepzin GI (zinc & L-Carnosine), vitamins;D,E & B12 along with the ashwagandha and magnesium citrate.  I figure they're good for overall health, if nothing else.  

note: during my 2 pregnancies I felt very good, with minimum Crohn's symptoms.  My theory is that crohn's and hormones are tied together.  Ashwagandha is known, amoung other things, to balance out hormone levels for both men and women.

My recent experience is nothing less than a miracle and totally unexpected!  I hope this helps.


----------



## D Bergy

Thanks for posting your experience.

By coincedence I was reading up on ashwagandha recently for its testosterone boosting abilities and ability to increase stregth.  I am at that age where it's harder to retain muscle, and could use some help.  It is an adaptagen and if it can help with Crohns, all the better.

I don't have any Crohns problems at this time but it's good to know it might be another tool to keep it that way.

I am glad it helped you out.  Thanks again for sharing.

Dan


----------



## ronroush7

jenc said:


> I am a 51 year old female. My 1st upper GI was at 9 yrs old. I was diagnosed with Crohn's of the ileum after an emergency appendectomy and 10 days later; exploratory surgery, when I was 16 years old (you do the math-35 yrs ago, yikes!).  I started out, at 16, on a sulfa based drug (sulfadene(sp?)), then switched to pentasa and about 11 years ago switched to azathioprine (imuran) & allopurinol combo. I never had intestine removed.  I would have episodes of extreme pain, like someone punched me in my stomach, ringing in my ears, feeling like I was going to pass out and of course diarrhea.  It was very unpredictable, and shook me to the core when it would happen.  The last 1 1/2 yrs, sever episodes were happening with such regularity, I hated any social settings.  I was going to cancel a graduation celebration for my kid because it was so stressful and inevitably painful.....cut to the case, I'm also para-menopausal, so I made an appt. to see my gynecologist regarding some hot flashes and such.  She suggested I take ASHWAGANDHA & Magnesium citrate for the menopause stuff.  She told me it could take up to 2 months to begin to feel a difference. Well, completely unexpectedly within 36 hours (medications tend to work very quickly on me) I felt different.  I felt like someone took a fire extinguisher to my gut and put out a fire.  I no longer felt like a stomach and then a person.  I was out jogging (well really "wogging"-what I call walking/jogging) by the end of the week.  That was now 7 months ago and I feel better then I ever have. Three weeks ago I went off the Allopurinol and a week ago I stopped the Azathioprine(imuran), so far so good.  It's the first time I've been off prescription meds in 35 years!  So far so good....  I also have been taking pepzin GI (zinc & L-Carnosine), vitamins;D,E & B12 along with the ashwagandha and magnesium citrate.  I figure they're good for overall health, if nothing else.
> 
> note: during my 2 pregnancies I felt very good, with minimum Crohn's symptoms.  My theory is that crohn's and hormones are tied together.  Ashwagandha is known, amoung other things, to balance out hormone levels for both men and women.
> 
> My recent experience is nothing less than a miracle and totally unexpected!  I hope this helps.


Did you consult with your doctor before going off the meds?


----------



## David

Thanks for sharing!

Have you had any tests to confirm that you are in actual remission?  I want to believe, but I need data to back up the anecdotal


----------



## PrincessPaint

Could be coincidental, but did you have pre and post numbers / testing info?


----------



## BambooDaddy

Hi JenC you posted about a year ago and i'm wondering how are your symptoms, esp diarrhea these days?  what brand of Ashwagandha & Magnesium citrate do you use?  Do you still use the Digest-zen essential oil?  Please post again.  Thanks!


----------



## Lentilpot

Ashwagandha is an adaptogen that regulates hormones. In my case my flare ups are triggered by hormones surges (like during ovulation or periods..) so taking A reduces the hormone imbalance that occur during these times and therefore lessens the intensity of my flare ups.


----------



## rlslmshdy

Lentilpot said:


> Ashwagandha is an adaptogen that regulates hormones. In my case my flare ups are triggered by hormones surges (like during ovulation or periods..) so taking A reduces the hormone imbalance that occur during these times and therefore lessens the intensity of my flare ups.


Its also one of the herbs in my post in this section Im a believer in herbs. Theres medical study showing it may reduce tnf alpha.


----------

